# Climbing some some tree's and hanging in the woods



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

It's so nice out we skipped all the hard workouts and went for a nice hike in the woods around the cemetary I frequent. I took some great shots so I wanted to share! Bella goes nuts in the woods and tries to climb trees after squirrels. She jumps up about 7 feet and screeches trying to get at them LOL! Of course trying to get pics of her doing that is a nightmare in itself....maybe next time. Hope you enjoy the pics 










My 5'4 ten year old daughter!









Walk the plank!


















This is the old house in the woods that was once and insane asylum....supposedly haunted. I get a thrill walking around the perimeters of it and listening for any creepy noises LOL! My daughter and I love watching ghost hunters 









































































ME!









THANKS FOR LOOKING!!! up:


----------



## caninesrock (Mar 10, 2012)

How cute. When you said climbing trees, I thought you meant actually climbing trees and I was like, I gotta see that(a dog climbing a tree). Lol. XD


That is hilarious what she does to the try and get the squirrels. 

Kind of creepy you go hiking in a cemetry though.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow Shannon! Those are amazing pics. Everyone seems happy to be in outdoors. I'm jealous.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pictures and wow at that asylum lol. I LOVE places like that. Funny a bunuch of us were just talking about this in gp chat on fb lol. I would love to go there would be so cool to snoop around. Bella looks great as always , the shots of her on the log in the water are my fav, I would have been out there with her lol.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Great pics looks like some serioouus fun!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

caninesrock said:


> How cute. When you said climbing trees, I thought you meant actually climbing trees and I was like, I gotta see that(a dog climbing a tree). Lol. XD
> 
> That is hilarious what she does to the try and get the squirrels.
> 
> Kind of creepy you go hiking in a cemetry though.


Oh man! I love the cemetery! It's so peaceful and no one bothers you cuz there all DEAD LOL! I live in the city but I am surrounded by 2,060 acres of reservation land with all kinds of trails and its stretches through five cities and towns. It's a piece of nature in the middle of the city. It's a diamond in the rough so to speak  technically she did climb a tree because she was up on that broken tree about 8 feet. You can't tell how high because of the angle of the pics. 



EckoMac said:


> Wow Shannon! Those are amazing pics. Everyone seems happy to be in outdoors. I'm jealous.


Thanks Shanna! We were happy! My daughter loves the woods! She's just like her mom :thumbsup:



angelbaby said:


> great pictures and wow at that asylum lol. I LOVE places like that. Funny a bunuch of us were just talking about this in gp chat on fb lol. I would love to go there would be so cool to snoop around. Bella looks great as always , the shots of her on the log in the water are my fav, I would have been out there with her lol.


Angel, when we were in HS that used to be the spot to dare people to do things in the middle of the night drinking in the woods. There used to be a big nasty Rottweiler that would guard the property back then. Now, they have some caretakers on the property but no one lives there. They just come by periodically. I could never imagine living in that creepy house in the middle of woods and near a cemetery LOL! It is cool though! I love the woods.....nothing scares me LOL! People think I'm nuts when I tell them I go hiking in the woods.....bunch of chickens around this city! LOL! Oh, and I did go out on the log by myself!!! Bella would have knocked me in and the water was about 5 feet deep....I would have been soaked LOL!



EL CUCO said:


> Great pics looks like some serioouus fun!


Thanks man! What's with the name change!!!???


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

those are great! Beautiful shot of Bella smiling on that log! So adorable! Your daughter is so beautiful as well, growing fast


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

The first picture is my favorite!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol I like to switch things up from time to time. You know...keepin it fresh


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> those are great! Beautiful shot of Bella smiling on that log! So adorable! Your daughter is so beautiful as well, growing fast


Thanks Amy!  She is pretty cute....her attitude....not so much! 


SMiGGs said:


> The first picture is my favorite!


Thanks! That's mine too! :thumbsup:



EL CUCO said:


> Lol I like to switch things up from time to time. You know...keepin it fresh


LOL!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Angel, when we were in HS that used to be the spot to dare people to do things in the middle of the night drinking in the woods. There used to be a big nasty Rottweiler that would guard the property back then. Now, they have some caretakers on the property but no one lives there. They just come by periodically. I could never imagine living in that creepy house in the middle of woods and near a cemetery LOL! It is cool though! I love the woods.....nothing scares me LOL! People think I'm nuts when I tell them I go hiking in the woods.....bunch of chickens around this city! LOL! Oh, and I did go out on the log by myself!!! Bella would have knocked me in and the water was about 5 feet deep....I would have been soaked LOL!


See I would love to live somewhere like that , I hate most people and would be just fine in the middle of nowhere with my dogs and kids lol. Although the thought of what this place used to be is a bit creepy and not sure I would live there lol. Would love to break in and explore ...ooops i mean get permission and explore LMAO.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Gosh she is a beautiful girl! And she looks great too! Fabulous pictures, dunno if I'd be as into the haunted house. I get a thrill out of being scared but I'm also a scaredy cat.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> See I would love to live somewhere like that , I hate most people and would be just fine in the middle of nowhere with my dogs and kids lol. Although the thought of what this place used to be is a bit creepy and not sure I would live there lol. Would love to break in and explore ...ooops i mean get permission and explore LMAO.


Come visit me Angel....we can go visit the asylum after midnight and get the thrills of our lives!!! :roll:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shanon! Those shots are to die for. Okay.. maybe that was a bad choice of words, lol. You've got two beautiful girls there! I'd love to go hiking with you and the girls, if only I lived closer. That's right up my alley there.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Gosh she is a beautiful girl! And she looks great too! Fabulous pictures, dunno if I'd be as into the haunted house. I get a thrill out of being scared but I'm also a scaredy cat.


Thanks girl! She would probably be a hairless mess if she was in a bad home who hasn't treated her the way I have  Gotta love them blue dog skin problems LOL! Well allergies seem pretty common in all colors but you know what I mean  


ThaLadyPit said:


> Shanon! Those shots are to die for. Okay.. maybe that was a bad choice of words, lol. You've got two beautiful girls there! I'd love to go hiking with you and the girls, if only I lived closer. That's right up my alley there.


 Thanks Bev! Not bad quality for a DROIDX camera! LOL! I wish I brought my real camera though. I wish I had more friends who liked to hike with me and enjoy there dogs. Unfortunately they have dogs that never see out there yards and are fat house pets :hammer: I love the woods, nature, and all that good stuff. I'm actually picking up a kayak soon and guess who's going riding with me on the water :roll:



MamaTank said:


> Awesome pictures!


TY


----------



## PITPAWZFAM (Mar 9, 2012)

first pic is def my number one!!  but all great pics of your girls! i love to get out of the city and into the woods where its quiet like that. i'd really like for us to take some time off soon before it gets too hot and take the pups camping


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics girly... Bella is so pretty! You have a beautiful daughter too


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I'd be right there with ya if I lived in Mass instead of "The Volunteer State". I do miss home, though. Texas is home for me, and I loved it there. I think it's time for a change of scenery. Me and Jessie gonna pack up the kids and dogs and go, lol! What d'ya say Jessie!?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm down just tell me when


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

PITPAWZFAM said:


> first pic is def my number one!!  but all great pics of your girls! i love to get out of the city and into the woods where its quiet like that. i'd really like for us to take some time off soon before it gets too hot and take the pups camping


Thank you  It's nice having a little hidden gem in the city for sure 



circlemkennels said:


> Great pics girly... Bella is so pretty! You have a beautiful daughter too


Thanks so much girl!! 



ames said:


> I'm down just tell me when


As soon as your back from Florida we are going!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## cityofsin (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like a time


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Great pictures!





cityofsin said:


> Looks like a time


Thanks guys


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Bella looks great~ aWsOmE pics!!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Bella is quite the adventurous climber!


----------

